# Check out Epekhunting.com



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex has been working on getting the kinks out of our old website and it is up and running for the big show in Indiana. If you are interested in getting a peak at the new head and read about what makes it tick..............go for it!

Also if you have any suggestions of what you might be looking for in a website then give us some thoughts there also. We want it to be user friendly and understandable.

epekhunting


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am going to check it out right now 22.Nice site straightforward and to the point.Only thing missing is a page to order but I am sure it is on the way.Good on you guys I am excited for ya.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Fix a few typos and you're good to go. I like the EPEK team portion of the website. Very insightful, I almost feel like I know you guys...


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats guys! Im excited for you, and wish you the best at The Show! We'll be rootin for ya!


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

Do the blades slide back kind of like the Rage does? I saw this broadhead advertised in one of my hunting magazines a while back, but I had no idea it was from a local company. I was very interested in trying it then and even more so now. Will you be offering them to some of us local boys at a discount so we can test them out and get the word out?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

that is awesome I wish you guys alot of success with the new innovative design, I am sure it will do the job quick and humane. That is a mean looking head if you need to test it out on about a dozen whitetails let me know! lol


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it's just *COOL,* the way it is.....good luck !!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

how much are these? i like them, and have been looking for good mechanical heads for awhile. i like the rages, but too expensive! :x


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe you could put a section that has pictures of the animals you have taken with the broadhead, and maybe some entrance and exit holes.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you are finally ready to roll. I am anxious to try the heads out this year. Congratulations!!!

Firehawk


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like what you guys have done with the website!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like a nice site. I would like to see a video of the head expanding through a block of geletan. Also, spell check your members page. Shulte.. Hope it works out well for you guys. I'd like to try a head or two out when they are available.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

We are back at the ATA show right now and people are loving it.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

MOVE PRODUCT!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job guys....Congrats and success to you all...


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Lookin' forward to hearing more about this bad boy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well boys, and girls.  Just got home from the ATA show and the heads were a total HIT!

We wrote lots of orders and talked to a ton of interested folks. All the big hunting TV celebrities thought it was really cool. You could really see the envy in some of their eyes when they had to tell us some other company was throwing BIG money at them to keep them shooting their heads. Speaking of _other_ heads, one of the biggies (I wont say who) puts up $5000 in a long distance shooting contest at the show every year. The catch is the shooters all have to shoot their very best group of 5 arrows at 100 yards using their broadheads. Our very own Utah Gold Tip guy Tim Gillingham won it by beating out Randy Ulmer. Tim shot a three 10 ring, two 9 ring group at 100 yards to win it. It all came down to one arrow. Randy had just one more arrow to push it into a tie breaker round when his shot didn't even make it to the target because the broadhead opened while in flight and caused his arrow to hit the floor 30 yards too short. Lets just say Randy Ulmer was in a bit of a _Rage_ when he found out he lost five grand because of a loose blade...

Glad you guys like the web sight. New stuff like kill shots, videos, and testimonials are soon to come.

Cheers,

Tex


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Randy needs to control his rage, or his rage will control him! :wink:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad things went well for you guys. It was great meeting all of you and putting names to faces.

Mark


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Are we going to have to wait for your orders from the ATA show to hit the stores or can we buy somewhere local sooner?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

What broadhead was Tim shooting?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> What broadhead was Tim shooting?


A rage, that is who put on the shoot.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I love "Kill"ingham. That makes me happy...


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

So how do the blades deploy? Do they slide back like the Rage, or do they fold back? I thought they slid back, but local shop told me they fold back.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

out west said:


> So how do the blades deploy? Do they slide back like the Rage, or do they fold back? I thought they slid back, but local shop told me they fold back.


They slide back, fully open on impact. You still trying to sell that bow press?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually they swing open with the help of the outer shroud. As the head hits the target the shroud is pushed back on impact and deploys all three blades at the same time. It really is quite genius I must say. Then as the 1 7/8 hole is being cut in the hide the arrow is on its way through the chest cavity on a true and straight path due to the fact that an arrow will track through an animal the straightest with a three blade cutting head. It's all science...


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Actually they swing open with the help of the outer shroud. As the head hits the target the shroud is pushed back on impact and deploys all three blades at the same time. It really is quite genius I must say. Then as the 1 7/8 hole is being cut in the hide the arrow is on its way through the chest cavity on a true and straight path due to the fact that an arrow will track through an animal the straightest with a three blade cutting head. It's all science...


So they fold back? I have heard arguments with deflections on fold back styles due to angled shots. Do these avoid that downfall?


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

north slope said:


> [quote="out west":4i07ge8u]So how do the blades deploy? Do they slide back like the Rage, or do they fold back? I thought they slid back, but local shop told me they fold back.


They slide back, fully open on impact. You still trying to sell that bow press?[/quote:4i07ge8u]

I sold the bow press yesterday on AT. The new one is great. So much like the EZ-Press, but more affordable.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

out west said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3gvap60x]Actually they swing open with the help of the outer shroud. As the head hits the target the shroud is pushed back on impact and deploys all three blades at the same time. It really is quite genius I must say. Then as the 1 7/8 hole is being cut in the hide the arrow is on its way through the chest cavity on a true and straight path due to the fact that an arrow will track through an animal the straightest with a three blade cutting head. It's all science...


So they fold back? I have heard arguments with deflections on fold back styles due to angled shots. Do these avoid that downfall?[/quote:3gvap60x]

They do fold back like the spitfire but they do not require contact with he hide to open them like the spitfire does. Our actuation shroud hits the hide first and the blades are deployed before contact ever occurs. This is one of the features of our head that took the longest time to perfect. It is also the feature that makes this head produce some of the largest three-bladed entry holes you'll ever see. And, since all three blades open at the same time creating a true chisel point, cut-on-contact, three bladed head, it performs, cuts, and penetrates just like any of the three-bladed fixed heads.

Trust me, I have shot nothing but Snuffers for twenty years out of a recurve bow, and for me to get on board with this head it had to perform. I have always scoffed at mechanicals for the same reasons most people have for years. Until now there hasn't been ONE mechanical that has impressed me. Ya, I'll still shoot snuffers, and I'll shoot these too. (we just need to make a glue-on model so I can shoot them on wood arrows. :wink: )


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I still haven't seen an answer to the question "When will they be available to the public"? I want to buy some before the demand is too high to find'em.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I still haven't seen an answer to the question "When will they be available to the public"? I want to buy some before the demand is too high to find'em.


They should be available by the end of the month at Utah Archery Center.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Flyfishn247 said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't seen an answer to the question "When will they be available to the public"? I want to buy some before the demand is too high to find'em.
> ...


*Well !!!! It's about time !!!!!* /**|**\ /**|**\ o-|| o-|| *OOO*


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

The new website is vastly improved over the previous one but why did they decide to put in the pictures of those incredibly homely looking team members?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Homely? I thought they paid extra to use male models...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Homely? I thought they paid extra to use male models...


**** RIGHT! It aint easy being this good looking! Right Scott? 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey...I try to go on that site and all I get is this....



> Unable to connect to database server


How am I gonna see all them ugly people !! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":4ztzfuhw]Homely? I thought they paid extra to use male models...


**** RIGHT! It aint easy being this good looking! Right Scott? 8)[/quote:4ztzfuhw]

Thats what I have always said! "Matilda, you don't know what it's like to be really, really, really rediculously good looking"!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey...I try to go on that site and all I get is this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got on there no problem... Don't know what's wrong.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I just got on there no problem... Don't know what's wrong.


Got it !! It must have been a glitch-it thing.... :?

And then finally I figured out how to click on the* 'Welcome'* sign.... _(O)_

Nice web-site guy's...really nice !!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys have done an incredible job on this broadhead. I was a little less than impressed when Darin first told me you were inventing a new broadhead my first thoughts were "ya thats what the world needs, another mechanical broadhead :roll: "

I had no idea this would be such a "swing and a hit". This new head has blown my away. You have done an excellent job refining what the world really does need. I wish you the best of success and can't wait to start the killing this upcoming season. 

Everyone that handles the one I have is very impressed! Good job, I am glad to hear the ATA show was a success.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well Shane, Thank you for your support. Having known you a while now and in knowing you understand that you don't just put your stamp of approval on something without running it through the "Shane" ringer first. Part of the reason the show was a success for us is your wife. She was a tremendous help in the both and after a while a very good sales person. She closed the deal on several sales all by her self with now help from us. To do that at a trade show you have to be more than a pretty face, you have to know what you're talking about as well.

Looking forward to your continued support. Thank you both!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Would you two stop fighting already...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Would you two stop fighting already...


As soon as he admits I was wrong and he was right... :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":6tlx7hb5]Would you two stop fighting already...


As soon as he admits I was wrong and he was right... :shock:[/quote:6tlx7hb5]
NEVER!!!!

Ummm Wait a minute....

What did you say? :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="idiot with a bow":2s76h89z]Would you two stop fighting already...
> ...


NEVER!!!!

Ummm Wait a minute....

What did you say? :mrgreen:[/quote:2s76h89z]

I said, I'd like two pickets to Tittsburgh. Eeeer, I mean... Two tickets to Pittsburgh! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK boys and girls, check out our newest link on our web sight! A new video with killshots, bloodtrails and forensic science behind the devastating effectiveness of this broadhead.


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

How long is the broadhead (not including the threaded part)?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

out west said:


> How long is the broadhead (not including the threaded part)?


2 1/4 inches. It is a bit long but for a reason. We had it much more compact before but were not getting the entrance wounds that we desired. It was doing the same thing as the huge majority of the other expandable heads and that is opening after the hide and just inside the cavity. That isn't a horrible thing in that the vitals are still being slashed and we nearly signed off on that since every one else in the industry had. We did however do more testing and Greg determined with just a little bit more length, we could get the split second performance that was needed to get the blades deployed to give us a better entrance wound thus making a better blood trail to follow. The animals would be just as dead with the shorter shroud but with a much more difficult job in finding them.


----------

